# winrar please help!!!!



## stringcheese166 (Nov 27, 2009)

when i try to open files in winrar (full version) i get a message like this ! Cannot execute "C:\Users\Taylor\AppData\Local\Temp\Rar$EX02.172\PerX.exe"
does anybody have a solution or a fix or anything that could help please respond with any info thank you


----------



## wazzupryan (Nov 26, 2009)

I don't have a fix for your problem, but you could always switch to the free program 7zip for unzipping files. It works with everything WinRAR unzips.

http://www.7-zip.org/


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

stringcheese166 said:


> when i try to open files in winrar (full version) i get a message like this ! Cannot execute "C:\Users\Taylor\AppData\Local\Temp\Rar$EX02.172\PerX.exe"
> does anybody have a solution or a fix or anything that could help please respond with any info thank you


WINRAR needs to copy that file out of the protected content.IE5 area to Documents or Desktop, then RIGHT-click on the icon, select "Run as Administrator"

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

